
Reason Renewables Can't Power Civilization Is Because They Were Never Meant To - muriithi
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/05/06/the-reason-renewables-cant-power-modern-civilization-is-because-they-were-never-meant-to/#15fef5e3ea2b
======
mimixco
The author merely repeats the current costs of renewable energy. He makes no
argument that would support the statement that "they were never mean to
sustain society." That's a huge leap.

A good book on this subject (despite several errors and gaps in honesty) is
_The Moral Case for Fossil Fuels._

While I agree that fossil fuels will and probably should rule the roost for
quite a while, it's a bit extreme to suggest that we will never develop a
cheaper, non-polluting form of energy. Tesla (Nikolai) thought we would.

